# Pantorouter build



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

So I really want to build this PantoRouter found on woodgears.ca (This guy is very talented by the way)

I just have a one main concern. I feel like making the templets will be my main issue. Has anyone ever built this thing personally or know someone who did? Did you guys have any issues with the templates. Does anyone think there would be any issues getting exactly to scale?

Also, I've never build anything based on the metric system. Has using metric for the first time been an issue for anyone?

BTW does anyone know, did this guy design this pantorouter himself because I noticed the metal/ production version is pretty much the exact same as the wooden one. Did he design his based his off the production version or was the production version based off his?


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know the answers to your other questions, but the metal pantorouter was co-designed and critiqued by Mathias. He collaborated with the guy who made it, and tested out some prototypes for him. I don't have any idea if Mathias gets any royalties from the metal one. Their collaboration is mentioned in some of Mathias' videos.

As for "metric", would it really matter? Once you build it, the templates can be whatever sizes you want, and can easily conform to "English" sizes rather than metric. Don't know, maybe the plans are in metric, but the device would be units of measure agnostic for sure.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I built the pantorouter, the router pantograph, and the router copy carver. I'll have to do some project posts about them. The template printing isn't too hard. I printed the pdf version of the plans and selected "print actual size" and they came out exactly spot on.
The metric dimensions are actually nice if you have a few needed measuring devices. I have a 12" digital caliper that can do metric or english units. I have an 18" steel rule that has metric on one side and I have this stanley tape measure with metric on one edge and inches on the other. As long as you can measure out whatever dimension is being called for it's easy. Easier than inches and fractions. For instance, just ignore the inch scale on the table saw and measure directly from the edge of the blade to the fence with a digital caliper.
Matthias made his wooden pantorouter first and Kuldeep replicated the design in aluminum and made further improvements after that.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

BobAnderson thanks for the reply. How long did it take you to build the Panto router? Are you saying you can print 1 to 1 cutouts of the templets? If so that would be great. Last question, how often do you use your home built machines?


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I find myself going back and forth english to metric fairly often these days. A good part of the reason is my new Domino, but even before that, the math is easier. I have dual scales on most of my rules, but not my combo squares  I don't seem to confuse myself much. It's good that 1cm is a lot different than 1 inch, so I rarely accidently interchange units. When you are doing things like dividing a length into equal spaces, or cutting a measurement in half to find the center, it's just easier in metric.


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Trevor, how long is a tricky question. I deviated from the plans a lot because I made mine with an extruded aluminum table that tilts, and I used a pair of linear bearings instead of the drawer slides. I also used a different system of stops. The design ended up being similar to the metal pantorouter but mine is about 50% metal and 50% wood. I say all that because when you decide to deviate from the plans it adds a lot of build time because you have to figure those aspects out on your own. I'm going to guess I have 30 hours in it. If a person were just making the machine to the plans I think it would be less. Many of the parts are just plywood rectangles that you can cut out with a tablesaw and you don't need 1:1 templates for those.

I did print 1:1 templates for the subset of parts that they are useful for and Matthias had those all grouped together so it prints out easily.

You know, I guess I don't use them that much though. They are kind of specialized in that they make it easier to do some complex stuff that doesn't come up that often for me. Traditional machines like table saw, chop saw, jointer, etc covers most needs. These kind of machines are nice for those situations where a typical machine isn't suitable, if that makes sense. That said, making them is funner 'n hell.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am pretty sure that Matthias Wandel of Woodgears.ca invented the pantorouter and coined the name for it. He also has plans for both a router pantograph and a mortiser and this appears to be a hybrid of both machines. The metal version was designed in conjunction with Matthias and he did a review of it on Youtube as well. I haven't made one myself but if you want to see how useful it is, just checkout some of his other Youtube videos where he uses it in other projects.

While I haven't made any of his projects yet (thinking about his 12" jointer), seeing all of the machines he has made inspired me to build my own belt sander.


----------

